# Авиация > Однополчане >  372 ИАП ПВО (Даугавпилс-Лоцики)

## finder

Уважаемые ветераны ВВС, а также все, кто интересуется историей авиации!
Буду признателен за любую информацию о 372 ИАП ПВО (с 1981 - 372 АПИБ), находившемся до 1993 года под Даугавпилсом (Латвия) в п. Лоцики. Пытаюсь воссоздать историю полка.

----------


## sss

Насчет "воссоздать историю" - замечательная идея, вот только как ее восстановишь спустя 20 с лишним лет, особенно с учетом того, что после завершения ПВО-шного этапа большинство летчиков не стали переучиваться в апибовцев, а постарались перевестись в другие части ИА ПВО...

Знаю только, что последним типом был Як-28П - от них апибу досталось немало мелочевки типа колодок. Рассказывали, что эти колодки пользовались популярностью - вместо того, чтобы вытаскивать, летчик просто прибавлял "газу" и МиГ-27 легко переезжал через них...

----------


## finder

> Насчет "воссоздать историю" - замечательная идея, вот только как ее восстановишь спустя 20 с лишним лет, особенно с учетом того, что после завершения ПВО-шного этапа большинство летчиков не стали переучиваться в апибовцев, а постарались перевестись в другие части ИА ПВО...
> 
> Знаю только, что последним типом был Як-28П - от них апибу досталось немало мелочевки типа колодок. Рассказывали, что эти колодки пользовались популярностью - вместо того, чтобы вытаскивать, летчик просто прибавлял "газу" и МиГ-27 легко переезжал через них...


Спасибо за отклик! 
Дело, спору нет, сложное, и осложняется еще тем, что в Латвии, где я живу, на эту тему люди вообще по понятным причинам говорят неохотно. Но надежда всё-таки есть - еще живы ветераны даже периода 60-70 гг. И сейчас я пытаюсь связаться с одним из них.
Байку про колодки слышал, вернее читал в воспоминаниях одного из техников апиба. 
А вообще - спасибо и за эти сведения: подтверждается полученная из другого источника информация о практически полной смене летного состава после переподчинения из ПВО в ВВС.

----------


## Егор

С апреля 1973г. по ноябрь 1974г. я служил в этом полку.

----------


## Ярлыков

В 372 апиб я начинал служить в 1986 году молодым, зеленым лейтенантом. Командиром полка был А.В.Жарницын, инженеером по СД Прудников В.И., полк был отличный, прекрасный офицерский состав, как летчиков так и техников. По ряду причин пришлось перевестись в 1988, но воспоминая о родном 372-м самые теплые.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

помню, выводили их в 1993 году, одновременно с Даугавпилсским ВВАИУ (летом на соседних путях на сортировочной эшелоны стояли)

----------


## vals

и я служил в 372 ИАП в 1979-81 техником самолета...
бортовой номер 53...
в 1981-ом стали переучивать летчиков на МиГ-и.

----------


## vals

> В 372 апиб я начинал служить в 1986 году молодым, зеленым лейтенантом. Командиром полка был А.В.Жарницын, инженеером по СД Прудников В.И., полк был отличный, прекрасный офицерский состав, как летчиков так и техников. По ряду причин пришлось перевестись в 1988, но воспоминая о родном 372-м самые теплые.


В мое время Жарницын был нач. штаба, а командиром был полковник Кузнецов.

в аттаче вид на расположение полка сверху (Google Earth):

----------


## Егор

> С апреля 1973г. по ноябрь 1974г. я служил в этом полку.


Текущее состояние аэродрома в/ч 54894 - 372 ИАП в Лоциках.
Ссылка:http://www.panoramio.com/user/420066
У меня знакомый говорит так: "УБИЛ-БЫ..."

Всех с Наступающим 2008 годом! Пусть он по сравнению с 2007 изменится в лучшую сторону. 
С уважением ко Всем! Игорь(он же Егор).

----------


## finder

Спасибо всем, кто поделился информацией. 
Поздравляю всех посетителей форума с Новым годом! 
Здоровья и удачи во всех начинаниях!

----------


## VVS

с 6.07.1989 по 05.11.1990.

Сначала ходил бойцом на полёты в 3-й АЭ, потом стал "писарем замполита", то есть типа художником-формителем полка (будучи полным профаном в области художеств). 

Комполка немного Жарницын, потом Бородавко, НШ Неручев, инженер Бушук, замполит Стефанов.

кое-что ещё помню ;-)
есть кое-какие фотографии.

В сети нашёл немного, вот, например:
http://evvaul.com/index.php?option=c...id=130&id=1795

----------


## finder

> с 6.07.1989 по 05.11.1990.
> кое-что ещё помню ;-)
> есть кое-какие фотографии.


Если можете что-нибудь рассказать, отпишите на адрес:
ijasin@mail.ru,
буду крайне признателен.

----------


## Егор

Ссылка:http://www.panoramio.com/user/420066
По этой ссылке появилось много новых фото территории аэродрома 372 ИАП в Лоциках.
Всем всего доброго. Игорь.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Lociki 1993 Последний взлёт МиГ-27...


спасибо, добрый человек :)

----------


## oleg-grachev

Служил в 372 апиб с 1986 по 1993 до разгона в 3 АТО у Козлова Анатолия Антоновича. Золотой человек. Сослуживцев встречал очень редко. В настоящее время заканчиваю службу в Петрозаводске, еще как бы служу. Очень часто вспоминаю сослуживцев. В такой коллектив, который был, больше не попадал.
Кто ответит, буду рад.

----------


## Черевко Олег

Подскажите  пожалуйста  координаты  Индрикова  Оскар  Яновича  или Дмитриева  Владимира. Я  служил  с  ними  в  ЦГВ. Заранее  благодарен.

----------


## oleg-grachev

Индриков был командир АТО. После разгона остался в Латвийской армии,он местный. Помоиму стал пограничником.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ...Кто ответит, буду рад.


Николай Романов и сейчас в Д-пилсе
Сапожников - не знаю, но вроде уезжали куда-то в Россию

----------


## Максимец А.И.

Здравствуйте. Я служил в 71-73 годах. Воинская часть № 23450.

Рота : Охраны и ХимЗащиты. 
Командир роты :  капитан Забабуркин

----------


## olgasondor

> Уважаемые ветераны ВВС, а также все, кто интересуется историей авиации!
> Буду признателен за любую информацию о 372 ИАП ПВО (с 1981 - 372 АПИБ), находившемся до 1993 года под Даугавпилсом (Латвия) в п. Лоцики. Пытаюсь воссоздать историю полка.


yasincuk nikolaj....esli o nem cto-to izvestno napishite pozalujsta!!!

----------


## olgalociki

> Уважаемые ветераны ВВС, а также все, кто интересуется историей авиации!
> Буду признателен за любую информацию о 372 ИАП ПВО (с 1981 - 372 АПИБ), находившемся до 1993 года под Даугавпилсом (Латвия) в п. Лоцики. Пытаюсь воссоздать историю полка.


ya zivu v Locikax sejcas, vozmozno mogy pomocj s poiskom tex kto tam ostalsa! sama raziskivaju srocnika Nikolaja yasinchuka 1989-92?93

----------


## olgalociki

> с 6.07.1989 по 05.11.1990.
> 
> Сначала ходил бойцом на полёты в 3-й АЭ, потом стал "писарем замполита", то есть типа художником-формителем полка (будучи полным профаном в области художеств). 
> 
> Комполка немного Жарницын, потом Бородавко, НШ Неручев, инженер Бушук, замполит Стефанов.
> 
> кое-что ещё помню ;-)
> есть кое-какие фотографии.
> 
> ...


raziskivaju nikolaja Yasinchuka esli estj kakie-to navodki soobscite pozalujsta!

----------


## andru2k

Чарушников Андрей
Служил в/ч 54894 солдатом вооружейником 3 АЭ (1985- 1987)
Ком. части - Жарницын, нач. штаба - Кашкаров, ком. 3 АЭ - Данченко.
О том времени, о тех людях, о всей в/ч - самые лучшие воспоминания.

----------


## vals

> Чарушников Андрей
> Служил в/ч 54894 солдатом вооружейником 3 АЭ (1985- 1987)
> Ком. части - Жарницын, нач. штаба - Кашкаров, ком. 3 АЭ - Данченко.
> О том времени, о тех людях, о всей в/ч - самые лучшие воспоминания.


Я служил 79-81, тоже в 3 АЭ, Кашкаров - комэска, Жарницын начштаба, инженер Визир. Техник самолета бортовой номер 53

----------


## raimiskam

sluzil 1984-1986 godu.Bil licnim voditelem kompolka uvazaemovo A.Zarnicina. Najlucije vospominanije

----------


## Акбар Мухамадиев

С 1985 по 1987 служил в ботальоне В/Ч 23450 был старшим сержантом зам ком взвод ,главный заправщик в авто парке ,где был начальником авто парка майор Навальный ,а командир роты капитан Усков,командир ботальона подполковник Соколов, Мне хочется узнать на сегодняшний день перевели эту В/Ч  23450 .Кто меня узнал пишите,живу в Санкт-Петербурге буду презнателен.С уважением ...
andru2k я узнал вас

----------


## Фомкин

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане! Мой отец капитан ФОМКИН Михаил Павлович проходил службу в в/ч 23450 в 1959-1960 годах. Наша семья жила в г. Даугавпилсе на ул. Андрея Пумпере в 2-х этажном каменном доме. Может быть кто то располагает какой либо информацией (фотографиями, какими то документами) об этой части в тот период времени. Буду благодарен за любую информацию. Большое спасибо. С уважением, Фомкин

----------

